# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Ερώτηση για Flux

## sdouze

Καλησπέρα, χρησιμοποιώ στις κολλήσεις μου την κλασική πάστα flux στο μπλε κουτάκι της stannol.Πρόσφατα έμαθα ότι είναι διαβρωτική για τις πλακέτες και τις μύτες των κολητηριών . Ισχύει;
Εάν ναι, αν μετά την κόλληση καθαρίσω την πλακέτα θα έχω θέμα;Ή μήπως να αλλάξω φλαξ;
Έχετε να προτείνεται κάποιο οικονομικό φλαξ είτε υγρό είτε πάστα?
Επιπλέον εάν δεν έχουμε ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη μπορούμε να καθαρίσουμε την πλακέτα από το φλαξ με οινόπνευμα 70ο από το φαρμακείο ή με ασετόν για νύχια?

----------


## Panoss

Για flux χρησιμοποιώ αυτό, μια χαρά είναι (και για smd).
Ασετόν από μαγαζί που πουλάει χρώματα (σιδηρικά κλπ) θα πάρεις.
Το ασετόν που καθαρίζουν τα νύχια έχει μέσα έλαια και πολύ λίγο ασετόν, οπότε όχι απλώς δεν καθαρίζει αλλά τα κάνει και χειρότερα!

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Για flux χρησιμοποιώ αυτό, μια χαρά είναι (και για smd).
> Ασετόν από μαγαζί που πουλάει χρώματα (σιδηρικά κλπ) θα πάρεις.
> Το ασετόν που καθαρίζουν τα νύχια έχει μέσα έλαια και πολύ λίγο ασετόν, οπότε όχι απλώς δεν καθαρίζει αλλά τα κάνει και χειρότερα!



Αν βαλουμε στην ακρη τα λαδια, τα συντηρητικά και τα αρωματικά που εχουν τα ασετον για τα νύχια καταλαβαινεις με την πρωτη χρηση τη βλακεια που εκανες οταν εξατμιζεται πανω στην πλακετα και μενει παντου το νερο που ειναι αναμεμιγμενο το ασετον. (ασχετα τι γραφουν ειναι συνηθως στην καλυτερη 70-30 διαλυμα ακετονης νερου).
Στο πρακτικερ εχει στα χρωματα καθαρη ακετονη 99% περιπου 6 ευρω το λιτρο που υπο φυσιολογικες συνθηκες φτανει για πολυ καιρο αν τη θες μονο για καθαρισμα.

----------

nestoras (06-08-18)

----------


## Panoss

> Στο πρακτικερ εχει στα χρωματα καθαρη ακετονη 99% περιπου 6 ευρω το λιτρο



Ακριβή...

----------


## nestoras

> Ακριβή...




????
Δεν εχω δοκιμασει ακετόνη αλλα η τιμή της ειναι παρα πολυ καλη αν κανει δουλεια.... (Την ισοπροπυλικη καθαροτητας 99.9% απο φαρμακειο την πληρωνω περιπου 25€ το λιτρο).

----------


## sdouze

εχει χρησιμοποιησει καποιος αυτο;

----------


## Panoss

Ακριβό το ασετόν με 6€ το λίτρο γιατί από χρωματοπωλείο το παίρνω 4€ το λίτρο, αυτό εννοούσα.
Κι εδώ το 'χει 3,84€.

----------

nestoras (06-08-18)

----------


## mikemtb

Πιστεύω, για όσους της παλιάς Σχολή που δεν δουλεύουν με smd η δουλεύουν σπάνια και τα μεγάλα τους μεγέθη, πως το flux είναι περιττό. (Έχω να χρησιμοποιήσω 25 Χρόνια...)  (το ότι έχει η κολληση ενσωματωμένο, Δεν πιάνεται   ) 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> Την ισοπροπυλικη καθαροτητας 99.9% απο φαρμακειο την πληρωνω περιπου 25€ το λιτρο.



Μπορείς να βρεις ισοπροπυλική και γύρω στα 10-12 euro/lt (πχ Σεπόλια, Καλλιθέα)

----------


## mtzag

7.5euro με φπα (+3 μεταφορικα)
αμα την παρεις απο tme ειναι ακομα φτηνοτερα
http://www.acdcshop.gr/isopropylalco...c-p-17052.html

Το φαρμακειο το λενε ετσι γιατι βγαζει πολυ κερδος... το παιρνει απο την τοπικη αποθηκη 5-10 ευρω και στο μπροκωνει 25.
Το 1 φαρμακειο της γειτονιας μου την δινει 10 ευρω το λιτρο και το αλλο 100 μετρα ποιο περα την δινει 20
και τα 2 φαρμακειο την παιρνουνε απο την ιδια αποθηκη και δεν εχουνε στοκ.
Για να καταλαβεις τι μπαλα παιζουνε οι εμποροι...

----------


## p270

για ισοπροπυλικη δειτε και εδω εχει δυο ποιοτητες η ποιο ακριβη κανει αριστη δουλεια 

https://manischemicals.gr/product/%C...chnical-grade/

----------


## Panoss

> η ποιο ακριβη



Αυτή εννοείς;

----------


## p270

> Αυτή εννοείς;



ναι οχι οτι η αλλη δεν κανει την δουλεια τις απλα αυτη μετα 15 ευρω ειναι εντελως καθαρη

----------


## sdouze

Καλησπέρα,εχει κάποιος να προτείνει κάποιο οικονομικό φλαξ;

----------


## kioan

> Καλησπέρα,εχει κάποιος να προτείνει κάποιο οικονομικό φλαξ;



Ρίξε μια ματιά στη συζήτηση εδώ: Αγορά flux

----------


## alefgr

> για ισοπροπυλικη δειτε και εδω εχει δυο ποιοτητες η ποιο ακριβη κανει αριστη δουλεια 
> 
> https://manischemicals.gr/product/%C...chnical-grade/



Περίεργο... Πριν από 2-3 χρόνια που είχα πάρει από αυτόν, μου είχε χρεώσει το λίτρο στα 15€.

----------


## Panoss

Λογικά θα σου είχε δώσει την ακριβή που την έχει 15 ευρώ.

----------


## alefgr

Και πιά είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ τους;

Πάντως δεν έχω μείνει και πολύ ευχαριστημένος με το καθάρισμα πλακετών σε σχέση πάντα με το σπρέι Flux-Off.

----------


## SV1JRT

Πήγα να αγοράσω ισοπροπυλική από τον Καλογερόπουλο στον Πειραιά, που την έχει 4 ευρώ το λίτρο και μου είπε ότι εδώ και κάνα μήνα, για να αγοράσεις ισοπροπυλική πρέπει να κόψεις τιμολόγιο και η εταιρεία σου να έχει δραστηριότητα σε σχετικό τομέα.......
 Το ίδιο (μου είπαν) ισχύει και για τα οξέα, το υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου (Περιντρόλ - Οξυζενέ σε μεγάλη πυκνότητα) και πολλά άλλα υλικά.
 Το έχετε αντιμετοπίσει και εσείς ???

.

----------


## mtzag

μαλλον γιατι τα χρησιμοποιουντε για εκρηκτικα.
Οι τρομοκρατες isis που ζωνουντε με εκρηκτικα με αυτα τα συστατικα τα φτιαχνουνε.

----------

Gaou (29-09-18)

----------


## nestoras

Σωτηρη, για τι καθαροτητα μιλαμε στα 4€/litre?

Απο φαρμακειο που παιρνω 99.9% (20-25 €/litre) δε μου εκαναν ποτε θεμα (κι αγορασα και προσφατα).

Αν εχεις μικροσκοπιο αξιζει τον κοπο να ελεγξεις για ιχνη υγρασιας μετα την εξατμιση της.

----------


## mtzag

Για IPA δεν υπαρχει προβλημα για το υπεροξειδιο του υδρογονου/ακετονη/υδροχλωρικο οξυ υπαρχει ...
Να δω τωρα πως θα κανουμε αποχαλκωση στις πλακετες..

Εδω που τα λεμε καλα ομως κανανε και τα απαγορευσανε γιατι ειτανε δημοσιος κινδυνος...

----------


## sotron1

Ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη πουλάει και ο Φανός σε πλαστικό μπουκάλι του λίτρου.

----------


## sotron1

> Για IPA δεν υπαρχει προβλημα για το υπεροξειδιο του υδρογονου/ακετονη/υδροχλωρικο οξυ υπαρχει ...
> Να δω τωρα πως θα κανουμε αποχαλκωση στις πλακετες..
> 
> Εδω που τα λεμε καλα ομως κανανε και τα απαγορευσανε γιατι ειτανε δημοσιος κινδυνος...



Επίσης από το να καθόσαστε να μπλέκετε με οξύ περιντρόλ κλπ., έχει γύρω στο 3.5 ευρώ το αποχαλκωτικό sodium persulfate τις KEMO που το ανακατεύεις με ζεστό νεράκι, είναι έτοιμο και πολύ λιγότερο επικίνδυνο από τα οξέα.

----------


## nick1974

> Πήγα να αγοράσω ισοπροπυλική από τον Καλογερόπουλο στον Πειραιά, που την έχει 4 ευρώ το λίτρο και μου είπε ότι εδώ και κάνα μήνα, για να αγοράσεις ισοπροπυλική πρέπει να κόψεις τιμολόγιο και η εταιρεία σου να έχει δραστηριότητα σε σχετικό τομέα.......
>  Το ίδιο (μου είπαν) ισχύει και για τα οξέα, το υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου (Περιντρόλ - Οξυζενέ σε μεγάλη πυκνότητα) και πολλά άλλα υλικά.
>  Το έχετε αντιμετοπίσει και εσείς ???
> 
> .



Ο Καλογερόπουλος για ΟΛΑ τα οξέα και τα ισχυρά χημικά που πουλάει στο πίσω μαγαζί (αυτά που χει μπροστά είναι για καλλυντικά βασικά) τα δίνει μόνο με τιμολόγιο εδω και πολλα χρονια, αλλά δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο με τι ασχολείσαι.
Αν δεν έχεις εταιρία μια χαρά κόβει τιμολόγιο ιδιώτη. (Γίνεται κι αυτό).
Από κει και πέρα αν θες ένα ασετον και βαριέσαι να κάτσεις για τιμολόγιο το παίρνεις στην ίδια τιμή απ' το χρωματοπωλειο ακριβώς απέναντι. 



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ultra

Απο 1.1.2018 οσοι αγοραζουν χημικα πρεπει απαραιτητα να δινουν το ονοματεπωνυμο και τον ΑΦΜ τους ακομα κι αν αγοραζουν με αποδειξη. 
Για το ασετον και την ισοπροπυλικη του Καλογεροπουλου που ειπωθηκε πιο πανω, εχουν καθαροτητα 99%.

----------

Gaou (29-09-18), 

kioan (14-08-18), 

nestoras (12-08-18)

----------


## ultra

Υπαρχουν νεωτερες πληροφοριες.
Οπως ειπαμε παραπανω, ασετον μπορει να αγορασει ο καθενας μας, ακομα και με αποδειξη, δινοντας τον ΑΦΜ του.
Η ισοπροπυλικη ομως αγοραζεται μονο με τιμολογιο.

----------


## atsio

Το καλύτερο για μένα είναι το διαλυτικό νίτρου (χρωματοπωλεία).

----------


## sotron1

> Υπαρχουν νεωτερες πληροφοριες.
> Οπως ειπαμε παραπανω, ασετον μπορει να αγορασει ο καθενας μας, ακομα και με αποδειξη, δινοντας τον ΑΦΜ του.
> Η ισοπροπυλικη ομως αγοραζεται μονο με τιμολογιο.



Πήγαινε στον Φανό, εάν τον ξέρεις.
9 ευρώ κάνει το 1 κιλό, με απόδειξη ή τιμολόγιο.

----------


## ultra

Σωτηρη τον εχω υπ οψιν μου το Φανο.
Εγραψα για οσους θελουν να αγορασουν απο καταστηματα χημικων με 3 ευρω το κιλο.

----------

